# Aufruf der IP soll im Web der Domain landen



## ts-onlyfree (31. Jan. 2008)

MoinMoin

ispconfig landet beim Aufruf der IP im Browser in /var/www/sharedip/

Ist es irgendwie möglich ohne extra conf im apache eine IP einer domain zuzuweisen? 
So, dass man beim aufruf der IP im web der domain landet?

Die IP gehört exklusiv zu der Domain, da läuft sonst nichts anderes drauf.

cya
ts-onlyfree


----------



## Dy0nisus (31. Jan. 2008)

hm naja ... man müßte dann den eintrag für die sharedip ändern. das geht bestimmt irgendwo im ispconfig - code ... denn die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf wird ja jedesmal beim verändern eines web's neu erzeugt ...

wo weiß bestimmt till


----------



## ts-onlyfree (31. Jan. 2008)

die vhosts liegen in /etc/apache2/vhosts , aber das ist ja nicht das problem.

ich könnte auch manuell den vhost im apache nach sites-enabled packen, aber ich frag mich ob ispconfig das nicht vllt auch irgendwie kann


----------



## Dy0nisus (31. Jan. 2008)

naja das problem ist, dass ISPConfig den vhost für
die sharedip erzeugt ... bei jedem ändern des webs ... und genau dieser vhost tut ja das was du willst ...


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2008)

ISPConfig verwendet namebased vhosts, somit kannst Du nicht direkt mit der IP auf den Vhost zugreifen außer Du legst ihn manuell an.


----------



## ts-onlyfree (1. Feb. 2008)

Danke, das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## macdet (12. Feb. 2008)

*Ich drehe am Rad*

so etwas ist mir noch noch nicht untergekommen

http://browsershots.org/http://mobbing-gegner.de/


Wer leitet wie nach dem Prinzip "Zufall" um ???? 


mobbing-gegner.de
-- für mehr Ethik in der Arbeitswelt --


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2008)

Und was hat das mit diesem Thread zu tun?


----------



## macdet (12. Feb. 2008)

*habe nach vhost+apache gesucht*

es sind eingentlich 2 unterschiedliche ip`s 

verschieb es bitte wohin du meinst ein problem für mich bleibt es aber doch

wollte nichts neues aufmachen.


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2008)

Alos, eine Bescgreibung Deines Ptroblems hast Du nicht gepostet und es ist auch kein Zusammenhang mit dem Thread ersichtlich.

Beschreibe bitte exakt, was Dein Problem ist und wie es mit ISPConfig zu tun hat. Wenn Du nur Links auf irgendwelche Webseiten posten möchtest, werde ich den Post aus dem Thread entfernen.


----------

